# Troy bilt 2410 carb question



## Jrdriver (Jan 27, 2019)

Ok so I’ve been fooling with a Troy bilt 2410 for the last couple days and I’ve been watching some videos on YouTube on the carb there’s a black plastic piece it’s in a v shape and has a couple springs running from it I’m pretty sure it’s for the butteryfly on the carb now my question is is that piece supposed to move side to side while the blower is running based on the amount of throttle or not? Because mine doesn’t move at all other then maybe an 1/8 inch play when I adjust the throttle it’s in one position and that’s where it stays but in some of these videos I see that piece moving freely


----------

